
I've Tried Every iPhone Cable (well 16) - bitbook
https://bitbook.io/ive-tried-every-apple-lightning-cable/
======
jrnichols
I keep seeing ads talking about how strong cables are and how they're
bulletproof.

I just need one that a cat won't chew through. Had the same 4 cables at home
for two years now and they've been fine, up until the moment we adopted a
shelter kitten. Kitty really likes the soft chewy Apple cables especially. The
red Anker one has held up well so far. Cat doesn't like the braided exterior.

